

Entrepreneurship is not ideation - mobitar
http://bitar.io/the-entrepreneur/

======
kirtijthorat
I am very impressed with this blog post. Very succinctly put together. Thanks
for sharing. For further reading, I highly recommend Steve Blank's (Seasoned
Silicon Valley entrepreneur + Prof. of entrepreneurship at Stanford Univ.)
"How to Build a Startup" free class at Udacity. Here's a link to class:
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ep245](https://www.udacity.com/course/ep245)

